# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Koude rillingen

## Robert1981

bij een slechte stoelgang ( dus niet helemaal klaar met poepen )
heb ik heel vaak koude rillingen en zweet aanvallen , kan mer soms echt rot doorvoelen..

is dat normaal

----------


## sietske763

ik heb met de stoelgang ook die problemen,
als het een paar dagen duurt voor ik weer eens kan word ik ook erg naar
als ik regelmatig kan heb ik nergens last van.
voor mij is dus de oorzaak obstipatie en krijg daar laxantia middelen voor.
ben nu ook al dagen niet geweest dus straks ook zweten en rillingen(ik denk dat dat komt door de pijn van een slechte stoelgang)

----------


## tooswinkel

6Heb je de Aloe Vera gel als een geprobeerd uitstekend geschikt voor een slechte stoelgand reinigd je darmen van alles wat erin vast geplakt zit, en je krijgt er meer energie van
Voor meer informatie [email protected]
Voor de smaak kan Aloe Vera Gel
gemengd worden met een andere
drank zoals verse vruchtensap.
Aloe Vera Gel (15)
✓ Ondersteunt een goede spijsvertering
✓ Draagt bij aan een goede gezondheid
en energiebalans
✓ Rijk aan vitaminen, mineralen en
andere voedingsstoffen
Forever I Aloe Drinks
Deze drank van Forever bevat maar liefst 96,3%
gestabiliseerde aloë vera gel, met 200 werkzame
bestanddelen waaronder 75 voedingsstoffen,
20 mineralen, 18 aminozuren en 12 vitamines.
Aloe Vera Gel reinigt de darmen en ondersteunt
het afweersysteem. De dagelijkse voeding wordt
aangevuld met waardevolle stoffen, die zorgen
voor veel extra energie en bijdragen aan een algemeen
gevoel van welzijn.
Gebruiksaanwijzing
Drink twee maal daags 30 tot 60 ml Aloe Vera Gel.
Deze hoeveelheid kan worden aangepast, afhankelijk
van persoonlijke ervaring. Aanbevolen wordt om
de Aloe Vera Gel tenminste drie maanden aaneengesloten
te gebruiken. Drink dagelijks één tot
anderhalve liter water, dit bevordert de afvoer van
afvalstoffen in het lichaam. Meng voor een optimale
werking de Aloe Vera Gel niet met warme dranken.
Advies
Bewaar Aloe Vera Gel na opening afgesloten in
de koelkast. De krachtige bestanddelen gaan
daarmee niet verloren. Na opening is de Gel 4 tot
5 weken houdbaar. Goed schudden voor gebruik.
Dit voedingssupplement is geen substituut
voor gevarieerde, evenwichtige voeding en een
gezonde levensstijl.
Ingrediënten
Gestabiliseerde aloë vera gel (96,3%), sorbitol,
ascorbinezuur, citroenzuur, kaliumsorbaat, natriumbenzoaat,
xanthaangom, tocoferol.
Inhoud
1 liter
Voedingswaarden per 100 ml
Hoeveelheid ADH*
Energie 18 kcal -
Koolhydraten 5,29 g -
Vetten 0 -
Natrium 0.026 -
Vitamine C 132 mg 220%
Calcium 40 mg 4%
Kalium 40 g -
* % ADH= Percentage aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid - ADH is niet vastgesteld
TIP

----------

